# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Fonctionnement Socket TCP "spcial"

## lea436

Bonsoir,

j'aimerais reproduire un systme de connexion TCP en C# mais d'une manire spciale.
En effet, j'ai dj vu ce genre de fonctionnement autre part, o un client engage la connexion (SYN, SYN/ACK, ACK) mais le serveur est le premier  envoyer des informations (PSH).

En gnral, c'est trs souvent l'inverse (enfin j'ai toujours fait comme a), mais  vrai dire, je ne vois pas comment programmer ce genre de systme.

De quelle manire puis-je savoir quand je peux envoyer des infos  un client en C# ? J'avais dj tent le coup mais je trouve que la manire que j'utilisais tait trs moche.

En vous remerciant d'avance  ::):

----------

